# Stella, a 3 pound 6 ounce baby girl



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

A new journey with a new puppy began on Thursday.  Stella is 18 weeks old.  She was very unhappy on the way home-screaming all the way.  Had two very runny poop messes in the crate as she was scared poop less. She had not been crate trained.  She had not been given the experience of riding in a car.

She did not eat or drink for 24 hours which worried me a great deal as she is such a small pup.  She was not, as the breeder claimed, potty paper trained.  Her shots were not up to date.  Back yard breeders want a ton of money for their pups, but it seems they care little for them.  But, on the good side, unlike Henry, she was properly weaned at the right age.

Stella 10 days before we picked her up.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2021)

Wishing you the best with training Stella. She's precious


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

We actually wanted to bring Stella home on Friday, but after we paid the deposit , the breeder suddenly remembered that they would not be home on Friday.  We wanted Friday because Amazon could not deliver the puppy pen before Friday.  

We came back from vacation, early, on Tuesday.  Ran around like mad on Wednesday getting the basic necessities for Stella, got our Covid booster on Thursday morning and Stella that afternoon.  The breeders have her on Sams club puppy chow.  . You get a huge bag of it for 17 dollars-not a quality food for sure.

We purchased a new snuggle heart beat puppy and a small crate, a few toys.  She came with food, a sweatshirt, and a home made cloth toy.  She cost a fortune.  She is always cold amd shivering.  She was supposed to be socialized-hmm, not so much I think.

She barks, and barks, and whines and whines; and we live in an apartment and that will not work.  The breeder says she is a smart pup, she barks when she wants something.  Yes, yes, she does.  She also barks when she doesn’t want something.  Or maybe, she just wants something 24 hours a day.  I don’t know.

First order of business-trying to get her to eat, second order of business stop the noise.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

Stella does not eat drink pee or poop for the first 24 hours.  Not uncommon for a puppy, but she only weights 3 plus pounds so worrisome.  I get her to drink a little the next day by putting water on my finger and my finger into her mouth.  She will not eat.

I was able to trade my Saturday vet appointment for a Thursday late afternoon vet appointment. I discuss the eating issue with the vet.  She does not listen and is no help. In fact, we repeatedly question why Stella was not give the rabies shot.  The vet keeps saying she is not old enough.

Turns out they wrote her birthday down wrong.  

Friday we take her to a different Banfield, a different vet.  We explain she will not eat.  We explain we are terribly worried about her.  We explain she needs her rabies shot.  We also need to make an appointment for her spay since, after we paid at the other office, they explain they don’t have a vet to do the spay.  

This Banfield has no appointments.  .  But, , we are two pathetic old people with a tiny little puppy that we are very worried about.  What shall we do?  Ok, she says, I will check.  They gave her the rabies shot cause-the other place got her DOB wrong-and they fixed her DOB.  They set up her spay appointment.  And the vet tech, who the receptionist said had no time, said she had all the time in the world and discussed how to get Stella to eat.

We bought a wet very pricey puppy food to mix into the crappy Sams club food.  Stella eats a little and starts drinking.  Today, Stella has finally started to eat much better.  But as a 3 pound baby she still eats very little.  It is disconcerting as I am used to puppies and dogs that eat a great deal.  But I am relieved that at least she is eating.


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh Goodness, she is absolutely precious, congrats on your new furbaby.
Thank God she has started eating.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

Potty training.

Breeder said Stella is puppy paper potty trained-not really.  It looks like the breeder spread the papers all over her pen and she potted on them.    She also eats them.  She wouldn’t eat food, but she eats paper.  We bought a dog litter box, put paper pellets in it, and, yup, she started to eat the pellets.

New plan.

We put the puppy potty paper into the dog litter box.  First day-potty on carpet.  Hmm.  Bought puppy stain remover, and carpet cleaner.  Cleaned the rug which sat on the kitchen floor which we sat the puppy pen on.  Moved the rug.   Now Stella is just on the floor.  Reduced the size of the puppy pen.  

Stella likes to pee and poop in private.  So we cannot catch her being good and praise her for peeing and pooping on the paper in the litter box.  However, most times she jumps into the litter box and pees on the paper, poop is another matter.

Stella cries when she has to poop.  It distresses her.  I think, now, it is a combination of factors.  Since she hides when she goes, I fear she was punished for mistakes.  Then, this afternoon, she passed a large piece of cloth, that she ate off the home made toy.  This may have made pooping painful before.  Toy has been thrown away.

At times, she is also an excited pee-er.  Since this is not very often, it should stop with age.  In any event, we never punish Stella for accidents.  We ignore them.  She has pooped twice on the potty paper in the litter box.  She has peed, excited peeing, when playing with her in the kitchen.  She is never punished.  While she is only 18 weeks old, she will hold her pee for 6 hours.  Freaking amazing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

When I told my daughter I bought a Yorkshire Terrier instead of a poodle, she responded that I had bought a stupid dog instead of a smart poodle.  Hmm.  We got Stella Thursday-a barking machine.  Now she rarely barks.  Caught on real fast.

We take Stella, our tiny little service dog in training, everywhere in her crate; and put her in a cart.  So, Target, Sams club, Costco made us take her out of the cart and I put her on my walker, Lowe’s, Home Depot, pet smart, petco, and everywhere we’ve been since we bought her.  We’ve had no barking.

Since Stella is so small, I started training with the place command.  I usually start with sit.  With the place command I can also work on leave it.  I also play in the kitchen with her, throwing balls for her to chase in preparation for fetch and retrieve.  We also work on the “here” as in come here.

When Stella has escaped her play pen, twice, she runs to her “place” pillow; where she knows she is supposed to be when outside her play pen.  Stella is very smart.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> When Stella has escaped her play pen, twice, she runs to her “place” pillow; where she knows she is supposed to be when outside her play pen.  Stella is very smart.


Stella sounds like a great puppy, very smart (as you said), and she is totally adorable. She is fortunate to have joined your family.

My dog didn't bark until he was about 4 months old. I got worried, and taught him how to do it. Boy, I had no idea what I was getting into. It's kind of like when I had my babies, and couldn't wait for them to talk.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2021)

Good luck with Stella's training. She is adorable and I am sure she will catch on pretty quick.


----------



## Jules (Oct 18, 2021)

Stella is a little itty bitty sweetheart.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 19, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Stella sounds like a great puppy, very smart (as you said), and she is totally adorable. She is fortunate to have joined your family.
> 
> My dog didn't bark until he was about 4 months old. I got worried, and taught him how to do it. Boy, I had no idea what I was getting into. It's kind of like when I had my babies, and couldn't wait for them to talk.


Oh, gee, what were you thinking?


----------



## Della (Oct 19, 2021)

I made the same barking mistake with my mini-dachshund. we were having so much trouble housebreaking her and part of the problem was that the door to go out is out of sight of where we usually are. So I had the bright idea of carrying her to that door and "barking" once before I opened it.  She looked both surprised and thrilled when she heard me bark and she's been barking ever since.  For eleven years.

Once when my dog was upset and hadn't eaten for 24 hours, I called Ohio State University's Vet school hotline and the very concerned young vet student told me to try warming up some strained chicken baby food. Works like a charm, many times since.

Your new baby is absolutely precious, I wish I could reach through the computer and pick her up for kisses.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 19, 2021)

Della said:


> I made the same barking mistake with my mini-dachshund. we were having so much trouble housebreaking her and part of the problem was that the door to go out is out of sight of where we usually are. So I had the bright idea of carrying her to that door and "barking" once before I opened it.  She looked both surprised and thrilled when she heard me bark and she's been barking ever since.  For eleven years.
> 
> Once when my dog was upset and hadn't eaten for 24 hours, I called Ohio State University's Vet school hotline and the very concerned young vet student told me to try warming up some strained chicken baby food. Works like a charm, many times since.
> 
> Your new baby is absolutely precious, I wish I could reach through the computer and pick her up for kisses.


Yup, the vet tech said to warm the food as the smell, not the warmth, would make her eat.  I was terrified of getting it too hot, but that’s how I got her to eat, by warming the food.  the barking is so funny


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2021)

While Stella is now peeing in the litter box, she poops mostly on her towel.  A few times she has pooped in the box.  Just gave her a smaller towel to lay on and see if this helps the issue.  She is still a very picky eater, and won’t eat if we are watching her.

We can not take her in the hospital to see our son for fear she will catch Covid.  Although I think the puppy would cheer him up.

She does not play much with toys, and is pretty inactive unless we are playing with her.  I am also working on a basket command so after she walked about a quarter of a mile, I put her in the basket of my walker so she rides.  She has only jumped out once.

She is the easiest puppy to care for that we have ever had.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2021)

A lady I have met on the street walks with her little dog riding in a basket on her walker too. I always stop to pet her and talk to the lady and her friend.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2021)

Best wishes with Stella.     Hope she gives you lots of joy @Aneeda72 
Riding in the basket of your walker  should be fun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> When I told my daughter I bought a Yorkshire Terrier instead of a poodle, she responded that I had bought a stupid dog instead of a smart poodle.  Hmm.  We got Stella Thursday-a barking machine.  Now she rarely barks.  Caught on real fast.
> 
> We take Stella, our tiny little service dog in training, everywhere in her crate; and put her in a cart.  So, Target, Sams club, Costco made us take her out of the cart and I put her on my walker, Lowe’s, Home Depot, pet smart, petco, and everywhere we’ve been since we bought her.  We’ve had no barking.
> 
> ...


Stella is adorable, congratulations!  Good luck with her!


----------



## feywon (Oct 20, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Stella sounds like a great puppy, very smart (as you said), and she is totally adorable. She is fortunate to have joined your family.
> 
> My dog didn't bark until he was about 4 months old. I got worried, and taught him how to do it. Boy, I had no idea what I was getting into. It's kind of like when I had my babies, and couldn't wait for them to talk.


One of my sons used to make a similar joke about their 8 yrs younger sister:   "Couldn't wait for her to talk, now we can't shut her up."


----------



## feywon (Oct 20, 2021)

She is adorable. And sounds like you know how to address what's problematic.  Hope you'll share more photos of her as she grows.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 21, 2021)

I am busy with the thread about my son, but Stella still gets her time as well.  On our walk I say basket and she runs and puts her front feet on the edge and I lift her in.  She has only jumped out once.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am busy with the thread about my son, but Stella still gets her time as well.  On our walk I say basket and she runs and puts her front feet on the edge and I lift her in.  She has only jumped out once.


OMG, she is precious!!!


----------



## Jules (Oct 21, 2021)

So smart.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 22, 2021)

I read up on Yorkies and it says they are very hard to potty train, OMG, they are so hard to train .  At Stella’s age she had started, at the breeders, to tear up and play and eat the potty paper.  All puppies do this.  She also will jump into the litter tray and make a nest of the papers.  

I gave her a large beach towel to nest on, and she does, but she poops on the towel.  She mostly pees on the papers in the box with a few accidents on the floor.  However, she mostly pees in the box now.  I took the large towel away and replaced it with a hand towel, and while she started pooping more in the box, she also started nesting in the box.  And taking her toys and putting them in the box, while nesting in the box.  

So, I bought another small cushion for her to lay on and put the hand towel on the cushion for her to nest and adjust.  This has worked.  Then I thought about the tearing of the potty papers.  I bought to crackle toys for her to replace the noise the potty paper makes when she plays with it.

She loves the crackle toys.  She loves them so much and got so excited that she peed all over her cushion and towel.    Last night while she slept I sprayed them with the remove the smell stuff, washed them, dried them and they were ready for her this morning.  She is nesting in the cushion and now drags her toys there to play with, so far she is peeing in the litter box and leaving the potty paper along.  She also pooped in the litter box so YAY.  But progress is slow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 22, 2021)

Eating has been a problem and the puppy food since home with her from the breeder is the cheap stuff.  We bought the very expensive small can of puppy food to mix with the s as club stuff to get her to eat, as I’ve said.  Well, a couple days ago she starting eating better.

I left out the wet food and she ate only the dry.  Since the wet is 1.59 a can, I am so happy.  I returned the rest of the wet food and bought the speciality yorkie puppy dry food.  After a couple more days I will start blending the dry food together and eventually she will just be on the  higher quality dry food.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 22, 2021)

I walk Stella once a day in the morning.  She walks further every day.  She walks on a loose leash behind me on the left side or right beside my shoe.  I can’t tell you how hard I have tried to get every other dang dog I’ve owned to do this.

In the past, I’ve even sent three dogs to board and train, very expensive, specifically to learn to do this with no success.  But she has learned to do it in 7 days!  Occasionally she will walk ahead of me, I correct her with NO, direct her back behind me.  

I do not want her to walk beside the walker which is what all the other dogs want to do and did do.  Walking there puts them in the way.  Also it’s hard to rustle a 30 pound puppy to where you want it; but a three pound puppy  no problem.

I am not training her as much as I’d like due to my sick son and the time it takes to see him.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 22, 2021)

I also bought Stella a stuffed duck to cuddle to and kill.  She grabs the duck by the neck and shakes it to death .  The duck has a noise maker in it and if she grabs it just right; the duck makes the duck call noise.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

It's nice to hear about her , and how she is doing, and the things you do with her, even or especially, while the serious stressors continue.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She walks on a loose leash behind me on the left side or right beside my shoe. I can’t tell you how hard I have tried to get every other dang dog I’ve owned to do this.
> 
> In the past, I’ve even sent three dogs to board and train, very expensive, specifically to learn to do this with no success. But she has learned to do it in 7 days!



This sounds terrific!  

And also, her following the basket command, and riding at times, sounds very good too!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It's nice to hear about her , and how she is doing, and the things you do with her, even or especially, while the serious stressors continue.


I would be a “basket case”  without Stella.  She and her needs distracts me from going insane with worry over Joey.  My daughter has a husband, who works from home, so while I worry about her; she does have a 24/7 caretaker available.  Stella will eventually do double duty as my therapy dog and hearing dog.

We take Stella everywhere with us.  My husband has really bonded with this little dog as well.  He plays with her for a couple hours every night. Hopefully this will prevent any problem with him over her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would be a “basket case”  without Stella.  She and her needs distracts me from going insane with worry over Joey.  My daughter has a husband, who works from home, so while I worry about her; she does have a 24/7 caretaker available.  Stella will eventually do double duty as my therapy dog and hearing dog.
> 
> We take Stella everywhere with us.  My husband has really bonded with this little dog as well.  He plays with her for a couple hours every night. Hopefully this will prevent any problem with him over her.


Glad to hear she's doing well and your husband is bonding with her, that is so important.  My husband loves and cares for my dog and cat just as much as I do.  If I ever need to be away from home, I will rest easy if they are in his care.  Hugs for Stella.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2021)

Took Stella for her walk this morning even though it was raining, hmm, cats .  She pooped twice, yay, cause I was on the verge of taking her to the vet even though I bought pumpkin.  She started messing with her potty papers again today, ugh.

She hardly ever whines now which is nice.  We go to bed at 8, get up at midnight to potty, and then back to bed till six.  Takes her about a half an hour to decide to pee .  Takes me a lot less time.  .


----------



## Jules (Oct 23, 2021)

With your husband loving Stella it make everything easier.

Do you have a door to your patio?  Cold air has me anxious to get it done quickly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> With your husband loving Stella it make everything easier.
> 
> Do you have a door to your patio?  Cold air has me anxious to get it done quickly.


Unfortunately, I can not put Stella out on the patio to go potty in winter.  She is three pounds, and it’s getting down to 38 at night.  Even I don’t want to go out there


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 24, 2021)

Warm and toasty


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Warm and toasty


Do they make those for humans?  I want one. 

Such a cute photo!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Getting Stella to eat has been a on going issue.  Once I withdrew the wet food from the sams food her eating tapered off.  Plus, she is not a enthusiastic eater and eat very little.  I am so worried.

I decided to add the dry dog food by Royal Canin, specifically their Yorkshire Terrier puppy food.   I open that bag and this stuff smells great.  I may have to hide it from my husband.  .  I mix the food half and half.  Give her a third of a cup.  She eats it all.  . She eats it all at every meal.

This morning I get up, shake the bag, and she is jumping up and down with joy, wanting to eat .  She immediately chows down, grabbing bite after bite.  She must like the smell and taste.  She shows no sign of diarrhea.  A couple more days and I will switch her to just the Royal Canin.

I am getting a third harness from Amazon today.  The other two brands of x small harnesses were huge.  I have order the smallest one I could find.  It it doesn’t fit, I will have to look in the cat section.

I have started training her to stay at home in the crate alone.  I put her in the crate in my room as if bedtime.  Cover her carte, turn the tv on, the fan, and leave the house for a while.  So far she hasn’t whined or barked.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 25, 2021)

I will be thrilled when she has all her shots and I can start train ing for outside potty.  As you see from the picture, she has pulled the potty pad put of the litter box and then jumped onto the litter box and pooped in it.

One step back and one step forward.  What the heck?  Potty training is going to be a long painful road-for me.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I mix the food half and half. Give her a third of a cup. She eats it all. . She eats it all at every meal.
> 
> This morning I get up, shake the bag, and she is jumping up and down with joy, wanting to eat . She immediately chows down, grabbing bite after bite. She must like the smell and taste. She shows no sign of diarrhea. A couple more days and I will switch her to just the Royal Canin.


This is great news, about her eating improvements.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Do they make those for humans?  I want one.
> 
> Such a cute photo!


This is actually made for a cat, but she is always cold and she loves it.  Do they make them for humans, why yes, yes they do.  I think they are called tents .  Just teasing you @Kaila.


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2021)

That’s a relief that Stella is dining.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Do they make them for humans, why yes, yes they do. I think they are called tents . Just teasing you @Kaila.


Thanks for adding laughter to my day, Aneeda. 

And thanks for that info.  I forgot about _tents.  
 And,  Perhaps they might call them sleeping bags, too.

Wouldn't Stella like a full-sized tent too?  You could set it up in your living room;  I am sure there's plenty of space for one in your apartment, as there is for one in mine, too. 
 I hope my cat does not read these posts at SF, during her computer time.  She mostly seems to delete her old stuff, and she also frequently steps on the remote when it's on the sofa, in an endless search for a Cat Sports channel, most likely._


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ordered a set of combs for Stella and they came today.  Used the little flea comb on her head first as their was something stuck there.  Could have been a small cluster of flea eggs.  We rarely have fleas here but we do get them.  And the breeder lived in a different county next to the  mountains.

Got whatever it was out, then combed her entire body which she tolerated fairly well.  There were a few tiny tangles, got them all out.   Nothing else stuck in her hair except loose hair.  Got all that out.  She will need her nails cut again this week.

Her new harness fits really good so very happy about that.  It is bright orange and reflective.  Bought the next size up for when she grows.  Bought a sling bag for dogs to carry her in, should arrive today, and a raised bed for place training.

She is getting better about potty on the pad in the litter box.  . She is eating very well and will switch her to just the Royal Canin food as no problems with it. She does good on her walk and peed outside for the first time today. 

All in all she is doing great.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Stella is starting to poop, more and more, in the litter box.  In fact, now that she is eating better she is pooping more .  Another couple of weeks and I will enlarge her play area.  She never pees on the floor any more.  Hopefully she keep using the box otherwise I’ll have to reduce it down again.

And she does not ”nest” in the litter box anymore since I got her the cat bed, which has improved her smell a great deal as well.  .   With more food inside her belly she plays a bit more with her toys, and since I put the cushion in her pen as well, she spends a little time outside cat bed.

I have not yet started on the sit command but will do so soon.  She has basket nailed, and doing well with the place command although sometimes she still wanders off it.  The raised bed I ordered arrived last night and I will start using it for place training.  This allows her to be out of her play pen but in a designated spot.  Needed so she does not pee on the carpet.

We have decided not to put a collar on her again till she gets older since she managed to get the collar stuck in her mouth.  Besides she will never be without us outside so she doesn’t need the collar.  I’ll attach her tags to her harness.

She is not microchipped yet.  I might wait till she is spayed as this can be painful for a small dog.  She still sleeps a lot.

There is some confusion over her DOB.  The breeders husband said April, the breeder said June.  I actually think the April date might be correct as she acts more like a 6 and 1/2 moth old than a 4 and 1/2 month old.  She has never tried to mouth or bite.  I need to try and remember to ask the vet to check her teeth.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Stella new raised bed place.  She thought, oh great lots of things to chew on, then oh no mom keeps telling no .  Yup, Stella is learning the “place” command, and learning not to chew on the furniture, the baskets, her leash, and the electronics.

I can walk across the room and she will remain on the bed now.  She is learning to entertain herself by playing with her toys.  Or she can sleep if she wants.  And I can watch tv and watch her.  A perfect situation.

Forgot the pictures . Her new harness fits very well, bright orange and reflective


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 27, 2021)

That's a neat bed you bought Stella.

She's a baby ,, yet needs her sleep.

MacDuff  is on the go most of the afternoon,, although today he's making a liar out of me,, asleep in hubby's office chair.

I took him out yesterday for walk.
Came in was here at desk,,looked a my hand,***** tick walking on the back of it.
Son of  gun was it  hard to kill.

Mentioned to hubby to grab Mac to do tick check.
Found one on him,, another  one on my desk!!!!!

There soon was a bath for  him using  some flea /tick  shampoo .
Other than  he was hard to catch,, settled  down in the tub  for his bath.

Hope we get  lot of freezing weather this Winter to kill off  nasty ticks/fleas.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2021)

Well, Stella is certainly pushing my buttons on the potty training train.  Moved her play pen into the so-called dining room in order to keep a closer watch on her.  She likes to pull the potty paper out of the litter box and shred it up.  She eats some of it, so a big no, no.

She also climbs into the minus potty paper litter box and pees.    So I needed to solve this problem.  At least now anytime she starts to take the potty paper out, I can tell her no and hopefully break the habit.  I put a 5x7 rug on top of the apartment rug, and then two carpet topped rubber mats, the kind they sell at Costco, on top of the rug.  All this to protect the wall to wall carpet.

Yup, she peed on Costco mat.  .  Cleaned it with puppy Resolve, washed it, and put her back into her pen.  While later, she peed in the same spot.  .  Ok, was bedtime anyway.  Put her away, cleaned the spot again, turned the rug and placed the littler box on top of the pee spot.  She starts peeing in the litter box again and pooped in it.  YAY, back on track.

Then, yesterday I take the trash out and someone has put their small car rubber mats out by the dumpster.  I have wanted a small rubber mat to put her food and water on, but I hate to spend the 20 bucks for one.  Hmm, I grab one of those car rubber mats.

Put the mat in my shower, clean both sides with hot water, then put bleach on both sides, soak, clean with hot water, dry, put in her play pen, and put her food and water on top of the mat.  Get up at midnight, put her in her litter box as usual, she walks out of her litter box, sniffs the mat, walks to the far side of her play pen,and, yup, pees on the Costco mat.  

Hmm.  Apparently you can lead a puppy to a potty pad, but you can not make it pee on one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2021)

So in the potty pads war, Stella is wining.  . She sniffs the potty pad.  Hmm, she says to herself, nope, not feeling it.  She looks up at me, yes I am watching her.  I see the evil little wheels turning in her brain, the smoke churning from her ears, she sniffs the rubber car mat next to the litter box.

She looks up at me, I look at her, it’s a doggy, mommy stare down.  She sniffs, she looks at me, she squats, NO STELLA, I scream, NO.  And she pees.  Stella one, mom none.


----------



## Della (Nov 1, 2021)

Oh Aneeda, I'm sorry the potty training is going so slowly while you have so much else going on.

 It took a long, long time to train my mini -dachshund.  Some times I took it in stride and other times, like when I'd find a big puddle in the middle of the living room right after cleaning, I would just want to give up and carpet the house with blue pee pads.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 1, 2021)

I credit store brand Fabreez scent   turned Mac away from peeing on the carpet.

Than again it might have been the doggy urine soaked sponge that got put under his nose.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Google says Yorkshire terriers are very hard to potty train.  Every single site I looked at said the same thing.  It’s good I waited till I was this old to get a yorkie as I have a great deal of patience now.  I can assure you my son with Downs Syndrome was easier to potty train than Stella is.  

But she does sometimes use the potty pad filled litter box  for pee and she does use it for poop or holds it until I take her outside.  There is some progress.  She remains an excited pee-er, though.  

I can now place her in either the basket of my walker or on her “place” bed and walk any distance from her and she remains in “place”.  She continues to walk on a loose leash and beside or behind me.  She continues to be non barking even when other dogs bark at her.  She does not bark in stores, or at loud unexpected noises.

But training things like sit, down, leave it, and the rest of the commands are trained using treats, and she is not a food reward dog so I am at a loss at how to train these.  Going to talk to a trainer once she gets final shots which is Friday.

The dog trainer, and friend, I knew  for ten years and went to, to train my dogs, died a couple months ago of breast cancer.  .  I’ve been in no rush to find another trainer.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 2, 2021)

Sit was one of the things Mac did  as a baby.
Be in kitchen,,look down there he sat watching us.

Now when we are eating  a meal at the table he sits  between the 2 of us waiting to something to fall off the table.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Sit was one of the things Mac did  as a baby.
> Be in kitchen,,look down there he sat watching us.
> 
> Now when we are eating  a meal at the table he sits  between the 2 of us waiting to something to fall off the table.


Stella can not have the run of the apartment until she stops peeing everywhere.  But she sleeps about 18 hours a day which I thought was excessive until I goggled it.  Yorkie puppies sleep 18 to 22 hours a day.  

She used to sleep 22 hours a day.   But with her new food, after she eats she plays a little.  Her duck is her favorite toy.  She kills it every day.  . She also play a bit with her other toys, but she mostly sleeps.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

I am very sorry for your loss, of your friend that was a dog trainer, Aneeda.  Of course you miss them overall, and in addition, you wish you could discuss your new puppy challenges with her or him.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 3, 2021)

Its cold enough  for a light snow to be falling.
Took Mac out  for his second potty walk.

He's walking,  putting his head up to sniff the snow falling on him.
Of course it  melts as it hits him.
Could  read his body  as,,,'What is this stuff?'

Wonder how  he will act when snow is over his feet,, ankle deep?

Am thinking  he will need a heavier  doggy  jacket  for Winter.
He has our old  dog's sweat shirt to wear out side.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2021)

She's such a cutie. Best of blessings with your new "fur baby".


----------

